# Workbench/Tool Chest



## jdp8402 (Jun 30, 2009)

I want to build a workbench/tool chest. I want it on casters so its mobile. I was thinking drawers on the left, both shallow (for wrenches, tape measures, ect.) and deep (for air tools, power tools, ect.). And maybe a cabinet on the right. I don't really know where to start. How big should it be. How wide should the drawers and cabinet be. What is a good rule of thumb for height. What kind of wood should i use. I want it to hold some good weight. Does anyone know where I can find plans. I need some advice and ideas. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Jeff - A workbench can be just about anything you want it to be, and are often highly customized....one of the benefits of building it yourself!

I like mine the same height as my table saw... it doubles as an outfeed table. Mine is 25" deep x 60" wide but there are times I wish it were bigger. It's solid hard maple but could be beech, oak, ash, fir, hemock or other. It really depends on what you want and what you'll be doing with it. 

Do you envision yourself ever doing much handwork (planes, etc.)? You'll want to make accommodations for that if so.

free work bench plans


----------



## hammerhead (Jan 10, 2007)

Mobil (casters) under equipment is great for creating an adaptable work space. But if the casters do not lock solid it tends to allow the bench to wiggle a little which can make work a little more difficult.

I like to work on a heavy and stiff bench with lots of mass. More of my energy goes into sanding, sawing, planing, etc the wood and not into deflecting and shaking the bench.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeff,

Unless you were to use really cheap/thin plywood, you are not likely to have any problem with whatever you build holding anything that you can comfortably lift yourself. Most wood is really pretty strong, and that's especially true of plywood. You should worry less about finding existing plans and more about exactly what YOU want it to do and then design it yourself. A good workbench/toolchest is a very personal thing and should be both something you can point to with pride but also use with great utility.

One piece of advice I'd give you is that if you do go with a rolling version, do NOT go cheap on the casters ... if anything, get something stronger than you think you might need.

Paul


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Good adbice with the HD casters*

Stay away from locking ones, however and consider something like this:http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/atta...other-table-saw-mobile-bases-v-2-100_1164.jpg to lock the bench in place These are homemade, but can be easily made either by threading as shown or welding a nut around an oversize hole and using threaded rod cut to length. A "T" handle is a good way to go rather than a wrench, to raise and lower the feet if it's constantly being moved.:thumbsup: bill


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

If I was looking for both mobility to move a bench around, and stability once it is in place I would be inclined to put locking casters under it. These would allow you to move your bench around when needed, and give you a fair degree of stability where you were working. If you found that the bench was moving around some, even when the casters were locked, you could add the locking legs as woodnthings was talking about. I think that between the two you should be rock solid when locked down. Woodworkers Journal has a nice little work bench plan that you can download free. There are many plans available on the internet for workbenches, some of which you can download free.
http://home.comcast.net/~kvaughn65/workbench.html This is a nice combination workbench and storage chests. This may give you an idea where to start.

Gerry


----------

